# The BIG ONE...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not talking about Slippy, either! 

I'm talking about an earthquake threat to the west coast. Activity has gone quiet and they don't know what to make of it. Something to watch?!

Study: Offshore Fault Where The 'Big One' Originates Eerily Quiet | KPLU News for Seattle and the Northwest


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Yikes, we all know it's coming. Lot of folks at risk of the next big one.

Thanks for posting,
AJ


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Thats no good.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

My sister and her husband live in the hills looking down into San Francisco...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> My sister and her husband live in the hills looking down into San Francisco...


We used to have a Pacific ocean view on the side of a hill,until the 89 quake.
Then we moved to Washington state,a view of Mt.Rainier.
now we just deal with snow and cold,I will take the snow and cold......


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My family owned a factory in Oceanside California. My parents worked there when we lived there. My half brother and sister were in Huntington Beach last I heard.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

The possibilities are just too horrendous to contemplate. We've all heard about half of California sliding into the ocean. Good God - what if that actually happened and happened during our lives? I assume the rest of the country would be ok in terms of climate, etc., etc. But it would be so unimaginable that I am also positive it would cause the end of our country. Complete and lasting panic and anarchy. Think 9-11 but only a million times more astounding.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Very interesting. Maybe the big one hits during Berkley riots. Now there is society going to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Mishie,

I don't know much about Earthquakes but I've seen plenty of The Big One at "Dega"


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Very interesting. Maybe the big one hits during Berkley riots. Now there is society going to hell in a hand basket.


Been "going to hell in hand basket" for many decades. There are several "Meccas" for liberalism around the country. Berkeley is right up there on top along with Madison, Wis.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't even contemplate the loss of life if they "experts" predictions come true.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

A period of "quiet" in earthquake zones is a bad thing. The small, light quakes relieve the pressure in small amounts. A quiet time means the energy is building up. Scary to think about.

Could a truly massive quake in Cali destabilize an already fragile US economy to the point of collapse?


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Could a truly massive quake in Cali destabilize an already fragile US economy to the point of collapse?


Without question -- Calif leads our nation in many areas of the economy, from agriculture to electronics.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> A period of "quiet" in earthquake zones is a bad thing. The small, light quakes relieve the pressure in small amounts. A quiet time means the energy is building up. Scary to think about.
> 
> Could a truly massive quake in Cali destabilize an already fragile US economy to the point of collapse?


I was actually thinking that a disaster of this magnitude might bring our country back together. Sometimes it takes something horrific to get everyone back on the same page. We all have that one thing to focus on. The little day to day things aren't as important and we focus on real issues...no?!
I believe we are still a country of amazing people. We come together in a positive way when really bad stuff happens. =)
Money wise...I have no idea how something like this would affect our financial system. That is pretty scary. 
What I do know is, there will be a lack in good tv/movies!!!! GRRRR!! How will I cope!!!! I can't watch reruns forever!!! hehe


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wonder what cities would be struck, and what ports would be closed, not to mention the number of deaths and injuries. Then there are those who will be trapped in a devastated city.


How would the East respond while the federal government is up to its eyeballs in crisis, the economy is knocked off its feet and the military is off balance.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The loss of California would be terrible, but I hardly think that it would the end of our Country.


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

What do you think the effects would be down here in san Diego?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Whether you agree with the politics or lifestyle of the people who live there, Cali is a member of our Union, and a big contributor to our country.


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

And we already know there are underwater "caves" accessible from points along the los angeles coast (and north); how far do they go? how big are they?
I think people talk about calif breaking away in jest, but knowing these facts, it seems more realistic


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm worried more about the New Madrid fault letting loose. This would be catastrophic. People in California know the risk and have at least taken some precautions. An 8.0 on the New Madrid would be as bad as Katrina. From Wikipedia:

In a report filed in November 2008, the U.S. Federal Emergency Management Agency warned that a serious earthquake in the New Madrid Seismic Zone could result in "the highest economic losses due to a natural disaster in the United States," further predicting "widespread and catastrophic" damage across Alabama, Arkansas, Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Kentucky, Mississippi, Missouri, Oklahoma, Texas, and particularly Tennessee, where a 7.7 magnitude quake or greater would cause damage to tens of thousands of structures affecting water distribution, transportation systems, and other vital infrastructure.[20] The earthquake is expected to also result in many thousands of fatalities, with more than 4,000 of the fatalities expected in Memphis alone.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> I wonder what cities would be struck, and what ports would be closed, not to mention the number of deaths and injuries. Then there are those who will be trapped in a devastated city.
> 
> How would the East respond while the federal government is up to its eyeballs in crisis, the economy is knocked off its feet and the military is off balance.


It depends entirely what part of the main fault goes. Understand that there will be no nonsense about California sliding into the sea. The fault is a slip fault and mov ement is sideways towards the north. If the southern end goes, then LA is pretty certainly toast. Too many people have parked their butts right over the fault line. Things aren't too bad right up to San Fran. Which, like LA is history. But there are complications. The fault has fractured into a dozen pieces. A 7.5 plus quake takes out SF, San Jose, and so on. Sliding to the north, the San Andreas merges into the Olympic fault. That's a huge one, 900 miles long.it goes all the way past Vancouver. Now, you look at a map and say "well, it misses Tacoma and Seattle". Not entirely. What I have left off mentioning is that from San Fran, where the fault leaves land, all the way north it is custom made to create tsunamis. There are geological records of many huge (300 foot plus) tunamis. The northwest coast is all set up with evacuation routes, but as we saw in the Malaysian tsunami, places that aren't directly in line can get hammered. So, Tacoma and Seattle are not safe.

That's the entire picture for The Big One. Let's not even get into what such a huge quake could do in terms of waking up the volcanoes along the chain of fire.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You are confusing Cascadia with San Andreas, Pear.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> You are confusing Cascadia with San Andreas, Pear.


Am I? It's all one fault, according to every program I've seen. Which makes sense. It's all plate edge. Take a drive up the left coast some time and take note of the evacuation route signs and the tsunami sirens.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

San Andreas fault slides like a cheese grater. Whereas the plates are another story. One plate goes under the other.

Besides that, a quake is the last of someone's worries if they are on it as it is offshore. The cement overshoes were a larger ptoblem.:lol:


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

jeep123 said:


> What do you think the effects would be down here in san Diego?


Hope you know how to swim.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I'm worried more about the New Madrid fault letting loose. This would be catastrophic. People in California know the risk and have at least taken some precautions. An 8.0 on the New Madrid would be as bad as Katrina. From Wikipedia:
> 
> In a report filed in November 2008, the U.S. Federal Emergency Management Agency warned that a serious earthquake in the New Madrid Seismic Zone could result in "the highest economic losses due to a natural disaster in the United States," further predicting "widespread and catastrophic" damage across Alabama, Arkansas, Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Kentucky, Mississippi, Missouri, Oklahoma, Texas, and particularly Tennessee, where a 7.7 magnitude quake or greater would cause damage to tens of thousands of structures affecting water distribution, transportation systems, and other vital infrastructure.[20] The earthquake is expected to also result in many thousands of fatalities, with more than 4,000 of the fatalities expected in Memphis alone.


If memory serves me correct -- the largest quake ever to hit the lower 48 states took place on the New Madrid fault with the epicenter close to where Memphis is today. There wasn't much loss of life because this took place somewhere around 1800 when there wasn't much of a population there.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Alot of resource to be lost if Cali gets hit hard. Over a million cattle, not including Rosie Odonnell or Roseann Barr.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Earthquakes are one of the main reasons I prep, The Wasatch fault line is 1 mile from my house and we live within 500 yards of a smaller fault.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I spent 36 years in Cali driven 1, and 101 several times, never saw a sign or siren.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> That's the entire picture for The Big One. Let's not even get into what such a huge quake could do in terms of waking up the volcanoes along the chain of fire.


And of course the grand prize is Yellowstone -- the SUPER volcano. It is something like 50,000 years behind schedule right now to blow its top. Geologically speaking, it is not that far away from the Calif faults. 
If Yellowstone blows, kiss your ass goodbye, no matter where you live.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't forget Pendleton is there we could lose a lot of Marines and Sailors all at once


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think one of the biggest earthquakes was in Alaska. Or it was a tsunami. I have been through one small earthquake here in Pennsylvania. Some of the older buildings cracked under stress. Mostly concrete buildings. I was taking a nap after work when the small one hit here. My bed started moving. I think the whole building was moving too. I hear tales of a fault or volcano under NYC. It can happen anywhere.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The Largest Earthquakes in the United States | Infoplease.com


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Mish said:


> The Largest Earthquakes in the United States | Infoplease.com


Based on your list -- I will modify my earlier comment to "the lower 48 states". Amazing that Alaska has the top 8 earthquakes.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> And of course the grand prize is Yellowstone -- the SUPER volcano. It is something like 50,000 years behind schedule right now to blow its top. Geologically speaking, it is not that far away from the Calif faults.
> If Yellowstone blows, kiss your ass goodbye, no matter where you live.


Yep. The ash cloud alone would cover 2/3 of the country and they refuse to speculate what the released gases would be like, but the safe money would be on chilling the earth by 10 degrees F. The cauldera is 50 miles across. Fortunately, it's not really connected to the San Andreas. It sits atop one of Earth's 'hot spots', just like Hawaii. Lately the land inside Yellowstone has been inflating, which is seldom a good sign.

If it ever lets go, we'll lose much of the cropland in the plains and any cattle under the ash cloud. There was a pseudo documentary about the whole scenario some years ago and it was enough to scare the snot out of anybody. It did not have a happy ending.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

James m said:


> I think one of the biggest earthquakes was in Alaska. Or it was a tsunami. I have been through one small earthquake here in Pennsylvania. Some of the older buildings cracked under stress. Mostly concrete buildings. I was taking a nap after work when the small one hit here. My bed started moving. I think the whole building was moving too. I hear tales of a fault or volcano under NYC. It can happen anywhere.


The biggest recorded earthquake was in Alaska in 1964. It also caused a tsunami. The land around Anchorage dropped 20 feet. Then a tsunami came in and buried a lot of lowland houses and shacks. You can find video from the quake online. The one showing the main street is really something to see.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> The biggest recorded earthquake was in Alaska in 1964. It also caused a tsunami. The land around Anchorage dropped 20 feet. Then a tsunami came in and buried a lot of lowland houses and shacks. You can find video from the quake online. The one showing the main street is really something to see.


My sub was in drydock in Pearl when that happened. As the Hawaiian Islands were the first islands south in the Pacific in the path of the oncoming tsunami, the experts had no idea how severe it would be when it hit. We left a skeleton crew onboard the boat, and everyone else (including families) evacuated to the mountains. When the wave hit on the northern most island of Kuai, it was only one foot high.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah, they got lucky. The people 50 miles north of the quake not so much.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Well what do you know ..........


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Thanks Mishie,
> 
> I don't know much about Earthquakes but I've seen plenty of The Big One at "Dega"


The truth is I find this much more catastrophic than if everyone in berkley were to perish in an earthquake....and I mean every man, woman, and child...I must be aggreived..maybe I should sue the government...????


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The earthquake better hurry - think the radiation already beat yellowstone and the democrat party


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I live in Ventura Ca. its only about 20 feet above sea level so we will be F'ed realy quick! We have a fault line that runs between Oxnard and Ventura that if it goes it will liquify the entire Ventura/Oxnard plain... Its one of the reasons I am leaving this state next year, the others are liberals and hippies (or are they the same?) Conservatives should leave Ca to the liberals and laugh when it finally sinks.


----------

